# PPI or School of PE?



## lillian4cat (May 7, 2013)

I applied the Oct exam and am thinking to take a review class. Anyone here has taken PPI online review class or the class in School of PE? I have seen a lot of positive reviews on SoPE here, but wondering if there is any comment on PPI online class? They have a great set of package. But not sure if these materials in their package are all useful. Anyone has used their Pass zone or Exam cafe and will be willing to share their experience?

Thanks so much!


----------



## dana (May 8, 2013)

SOPE!


----------



## lillian4cat (May 8, 2013)

Thanks! I am just wondering if there is any pros and cons for any of them?


----------



## dana (May 8, 2013)

Sope questions are like in the exam, PPI are more difficult, very good teachers and notes. You can take the course online too. I also like Testmasters a lot.


----------



## Troutfinder P.E. (May 8, 2013)

I took School of PE prior to the April exam, I attended the online class on Saturdays and sundays for 8 hours each day and while it pretty much taskes away your weekends for five weeks, I felt the class helped me A LOT in the AM portion. I thought the "free" depth class that you get during a couple week nights was just ok. I can tell you there were a couple questions in the AM that when I read them I knew exactly where they were in the SofPE notes and the SofPE notes really helped me be faster in the AM.


----------



## ptatohed (May 8, 2013)

lillian4cat said:


> I applied the Oct exam and am thinking to take a review class. Anyone here has taken PPI online review class or the class in School of PE? I have seen a lot of positive reviews on SoPE here, but wondering if there is any comment on PPI online class? They have a great set of package. But not sure if these materials in their package are all useful. Anyone has used their Pass zone or Exam cafe and will be willing to share their experience?
> 
> Thanks so much!






lil, in your selection, please consider Engineering, Education and Training (EET). I've heard great things about their CA-Seismic class and their 8-hour PE classes. http://eet-california.com/civil_pe_class_info Good luck.


----------



## BDonjon (May 29, 2013)

School of PE!

I had to choose between PPI and School of PE. PPI seemed kind of gimmicky to me, so I ended up going with SoPE.

I was so happy with the class that when I passed, I informed my family, THEN I sent a long e-mail to SoPE thanking them for being awesome.

And then I let everyone else know.

The best part of School of PE is their reference material (which you can use on the test). The class (don't get me wrong) IS mainly intended as a review of the material itself, and it does that really well. But since the class uses the course notes, it also helps you understand how to navigate the course notes come test time.

The notes include almost everything you'll need, in terms of references.

I brought a PPI reference book, a small equation booklet, and the course notes.

There're people at the exam who have to use a handtruck to carry in all their books. I could carry my references under my shoulder.

I felt confident going in, confident leaving, and now happy I passed.


----------



## John QPE (May 29, 2013)

School of PE .... hands down.


----------



## Ahpurkey (May 29, 2013)

School of PE.


----------



## spillaes (May 29, 2013)

I took both - School of PE all the way.


----------



## mayantiger (Jun 4, 2013)

I purchased all the PPI exam materials for the Electrical and Electronics exam last year but did not pass. I attribute this to lack of preparation since I know I should have dedicated more time to studying but I guess I let other things get in the way. Even so, I decided to take a prep course this time around... Sounds like the majority of folks would recommend School of PE. I was curious if anyone can comment specifically on the Electrical and Electronics prep offered by School of PE or PPI and which would they recommend? I don't mind purchasing more books, I can always keep the PPI materials as reference books.Thanks.


----------

